# Single R123 Stainless Steel with Q2 bin Cree XR-E



## gregw (Feb 10, 2007)

This is a custom run of less than 20 flashlights due to the small quantity of Q2 bin XR-E on hand. This uses either a standard CR123 or Rechargable R123 Li-ion. The brightness with a standard 3.0V CR123 will obviously not be as bright due to the lower voltage and current capacity, but it is still easily brighter than my HDS Ultimate 60..  This is also brighter than my Surefire U2 when using an R123 battery (see beamshots below).

This has 5 modes:
Medium (40%) - Low (10%) - High (100%) - Strobe - SOS











Surefire U2 beamshot at Level 6 with 2x CR123 (1/15 sec, F5.6): This was taken previously but at the same camera settings.





Single R123 Cree at Max with R123 Li-ion (1/15 sec, F5.6):





Just for comparison, this is the beamshot of the previously posted Single AA Q2 Cree with 14500 Li-ion (1/15 sec, F5.6):


----------



## jemab (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow!! Looks nice. Are these available somewhere, or are you just showing the pics to make us  



I'm  It would be a nice compliment to the SS civictor!


----------



## gregw (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry, but I believe they are all sold out already...


----------



## jemab (Feb 10, 2007)

so yeah, you are just torturing us!!  

edit: How do we get on THAT list??


----------



## gregw (Feb 10, 2007)

jemab said:


> so yeah, you are just torturing us!!
> 
> edit: How do we get on THAT list??


  You need to know the right people..


----------



## moeman (Feb 10, 2007)

that is very nice!!!!


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Will you be making more for those of us who don't know the right people?


----------



## gregw (Feb 10, 2007)

MARNAV1 said:


> Will you be making more for those of us who don't know the right people?



Sorry, but I'm not the maker of this flashlight, simply a lucky owner...


----------



## FRANKVZ (Feb 12, 2007)

:mecry: I want one :mecry:


----------



## Concept (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes nice little package indeed.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I like it,



Who is the maker?



Benny


----------



## Norm (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn I was getting excited until I saw


gregw said:


> Sorry, but I believe they are all sold out already...


Norm


----------



## gregw (Feb 14, 2007)

The maker is the same person who made my Single AA Stainless Steel with Q2 bin Cree XR-E flashlight.


----------



## bombelman (Feb 14, 2007)

Great light !!


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice, well done, excellent craftmanship..........where do I get one?


----------



## Norm (Feb 14, 2007)

gregw said:


> The maker is the same person who made my Single AA Stainless Steel with Q2 bin Cree XR-E flashlight.



 wish I had friends like yours Greg.
Norm


----------



## Shift (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow！It's 小钢炮~~~I like it!小巧精致~~~酷毙了~~~


----------



## dmdrewitt (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow!!

Myself and easily led have just snagged the 2 that gregw has for sale. Looks like 2 of the little beauties are coming to the UK.

David


----------



## bombelman (Mar 21, 2007)

dmdrewitt said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Myself and easily led have just snagged the 2 that gregw has for sale. Looks like 2 of the little beauties are coming to the UK.
> 
> David


Europe passaround  
:lolsign:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 21, 2007)

You Brits really love the morning sales we have here in North America, huh?

:lolsign: Congrats on the snags. Let us know your impressions!


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## dmdrewitt (Mar 21, 2007)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> You Brits really love the morning sales we have here in North America, huh?
> 
> :lolsign: Congrats on the snags. Let us know your impressions!
> 
> ...




Yes we do! And I'll let you know my impressions!!

(Although catching these sales does depend on just been in the right place at the right time!!! :lolsign


----------

